# Is it just me or does Sue Perkins crop up every f*cking where on the BBC?



## a_chap (Dec 6, 2010)

What special talent does she have? After all she's not exactly hilarious.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 6, 2010)

She's a regular on Just a Minute. I don't really know her from anywhere else, but she's pretty good value on that – a professional turn.


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 6, 2010)

I rather like Sue Perkins - in both a television/radio sense, and a  one.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 6, 2010)

There _is_ something a little annoying about her, but she's good at what she does.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 6, 2010)

littlebabyjesus said:


> There There is something a little annoying about her, but she's good at what she does.


 
exackerly. But what would that be?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 6, 2010)

Occasionally talking for a whole minute about a subject without deviation, repetition or hesitation.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 6, 2010)

Tonight's JAM pushed me over the edge when I heard the ubiquitous Perkin's tones

And also...

Edwardian Supersize Me
The Supersizers Go on
Have I Got News For You
Newsnight Review
Never Mind the Full Stops
Clive Anderson’s Chat Room
It’s Been A Bad Week (Radio 2)
Just a Minute
The News Quiz
Heresy
The Personality Test (Radio 4).
The good life (wiles Giles Cunt on TV)

...and that's only this month!*

*repeats included


----------



## stavros (Dec 6, 2010)

One of the few people in the world named after a brand of cigarettes.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 6, 2010)

didn't she have a sidekick. What happened to the sidekick.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 6, 2010)

Sue Perkins filter tip, kingsize or menthol?


----------



## a_chap (Dec 6, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> didn't she have a sidekick. What happened to the sidekick.


 
Mel.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 6, 2010)

I think she is very talented and witty in her humour. She also won a competition to be an orchestral conductor on a television programme. I saw her in series about food in history in which she showed a deal of improvised humour. I also find her attractive, but that is pointless because she is in a relationship with another woman.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 6, 2010)

if it wasn't for that you'd be in there for certain sure.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 6, 2010)

She's alright.  There's better on the teleradio and there's worse.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 6, 2010)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I think she is very talented and witty in her humour. She also won a competition to be an orchestral conductor on a television programme. I saw her in series about food in history in which she showed a deal of improvised humour. I also find her attractive, but that is pointless because she is in a relationship with another woman.


 
That's my point. She appears in programs about _everything_. Space aliens attacking - guest Sue Perkins. Mexicans with baldness problems - guest: Sue Perkins. Welcome the new year underwater - guest Sue Perkins.


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 6, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> didn't she have a sidekick. What happened to the sidekick.


 
Mel got married and had some babies. She recently was back on telly with sue presenting The Great British Bake Off. 

True fact: when they presented Light Lunch back in 1998 Dermot O'Leary was the audience warm-up man.

Also, Mel used to go out with Graham Linehan, writer of Father Ted.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 6, 2010)

By way of belated research into this topic I went to her myspace page. She says under the heading "*Who I'd like to meet:*"...

*Anyone who uses the word lol when communicating by email or text. Plus, the person who can bring me Condeleeeeeeza Rice's head on a bed of wilted roquette.* 

er... that well known green leafy salad item never spelled as "roquette"?

She'll be eating orberjeans next.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm quite pleased I don't watch tv now. She's perfectly good on Just a Minute. 

(As is Graham Norton, who appears to be quite objectionable on tv. )


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 6, 2010)

a_chap said:


> By way of belated research into this topic I went to her myspace page. She says under the heading "*Who I'd like to meet:*"...
> 
> *Anyone who uses the word lol when communicating by email or text. Plus, the person who can bring me Condeleeeeeeza Rice's head on a bed of wilted roquette.*
> 
> ...


 
You're obsessed, man.  

You love her , really.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 6, 2010)

a_chap said:


> That's my point. She appears in programs about _everything_. Space aliens attacking - guest Sue Perkins. Mexicans with baldness problems - guest: Sue Perkins. Welcome the new year underwater - guest Sue Perkins.


 
Sue Perkins is obviously Renaissance Woman.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 6, 2010)

littlebabyjesus said:


> You're obsessed, man.
> 
> You love her , really.


 
The fact she has more than a passing resemblance to Mrs Chap has nowt to do with it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 6, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> didn't she have a sidekick. What happened to the sidekick.


 
Mel?. For ages it looked like big Mel was the breakaway double act winner but I think Sue has taken the lead in the last lap.

They had their own 6pm show and shit like that. Thats punt and dennis big time stylie.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 6, 2010)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I think she is very talented and witty in her humour. She also won a competition to be an orchestral conductor on a television programme. I saw her in series about food in history in which she showed a deal of improvised humour. I also find her attractive, but that is pointless because she is in a relationship with another woman.


 Agree. She also did a wonderful documntary a out a shocking Lesbian diarist...
Leave her alone, she was very funny on that good life programme and on most other things I've seen or heard her in, though admittedly I haven't exactly followed her career....
She's also much better since that double act with the blonde woman disintegrated. Now that was annoying.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 6, 2010)

Me point is that SP does seem to crop up _everywhere_*....*



ShiftyBagLady said:


> he was very funny on that good life programme



Really? Was she?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 6, 2010)

Stuffing eggs into giles' mouth and ordering zebras? Yes of course 
Rather see her than Graham Norton


----------



## a_chap (Dec 6, 2010)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Rather see her than Graham Norton


 
That's a given


----------



## marty21 (Dec 6, 2010)

stephj said:


> I rather like Sue Perkins - in both a television/radio sense, and a  one.


 
so do I !  like I have a chance on the last one


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 6, 2010)

a_chap said:


> That's a given


 
Graham Norton's really good on Just a Minute. You should stick to radio.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 6, 2010)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Graham Norton's really good on Just a Minute. You should stick to radio.


 
I'm a 95% radio 5% television kind of guy.

But let's stamp on this Graham Norton just a minute fan cult rightaway - Brandreth, Merton, MacAulay, Izzard, Slattery, Brydon, Garden - all far better than the ex-bartender.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 6, 2010)

The names I used to look out for were Merton and Freud. Beyond that, tbh, as long as Wendy Richards wasn't on, I didn't really care. Giles Brandreth stretches my patience, but is occasionally good.

I've never heard Slattery on it. Or Garden.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 6, 2010)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I've never heard Slattery on it. Or Garden.


 
Tony Slattery.

Graham goodie goodie yum yum Garden.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 7, 2010)

I love Perks. She can pop up wherever she wants.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Dec 7, 2010)

zoooo said:


> I love Perks. She can pop up wherever she wants.


 
Me too. I'd like to go out for a big fat pint with her


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 7, 2010)

She's dull, dull, dull. Used to watch Mel & Sue - though Mel Giedroyc was funnier.


----------



## elevendayempire (Dec 7, 2010)

zoooo said:


> I love Perks. She can pop up wherever she wants.


I have a doomed crush on her.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 7, 2010)

Mel and Sue were best mates at uni (if memory serves, they were in New Hall College, Cambridge).  They just got an early break with Light Lunch to take their real-life bonhomie onto TV.

Subsequently, they've managed to make some individual success.  I wouldn't assume that they ever had a long term plan to stay together for ever and ever amen.


----------



## mack (Dec 7, 2010)

vauxhallmum said:


> Me too. I'd like to go out for a big fat pint with her



 I've had a drink with her - She likes a vodka and coke (or maybe that was what I was drinking) and she was very nice.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 7, 2010)

I have no doubt she is very nice and she can have as many V&Cs as she likes. Still doesn't explain why she's constantly on the radio or TV whenever I watch/listen.

Hang on. Maybe she's stalking me.


----------



## eoin_k (Dec 9, 2010)

She did some shit about the goodlife.  She could have used this to explore current trends and techniques for growing your own and low impact living, through humorous light entertainment.  Instead she used it as an opportunity reinvent the 70s kitsch of the sitcom through an ironic factual entertainment format.  She was too lazy to even pretend to imerse herself in this pointless exercise. How we laughed!


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 9, 2010)

> Welcome the new year underwater



I want to see this show regardless of the presence of Ms Perkins.

Maestro was one of the best 'celebrity reality/talent' shows of the last few years - altho I have to say I was gutted Goldie didn't winm, given that the guy had started out unable to read sheet music.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 13, 2011)

Sue Perkins watch. She's now a road safety expert...

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/bbc2-the-worlds-most-dangerous-roads.280480/


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Sep 13, 2011)

a_chap said:


> Tony Slattery.



What ever happened to him? He used to be on the TV all the time in the 90s


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 13, 2011)

She's just got more time on her hands since she was banned from here is all.

(Her sidekick, Mel, is on the bakery show with her).


----------



## Santino (Sep 13, 2011)

Divisive Cotton said:


> What ever happened to him? He used to be on the TV all the time in the 90s


He had a breakdown.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 13, 2011)

He was in _Kingdom_, though.  Looking not very well at all.


----------



## T & P (Sep 13, 2011)

a_chap said:


> Tonight's JAM pushed me over the edge when I heard the ubiquitous Perkin's tones
> 
> And also...
> 
> ...


Don't forget the first episode of 'The World's Most Dangerous Roads' last week...


----------



## madzone (Sep 13, 2011)

I would.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 13, 2011)

*


----------



## susie12 (Sep 14, 2011)

She's not as ubiquitous as Stephen Fry.  And I love the bakeoff programme - much prefer her to Mel, her four o'clock programme on R4Extra is total dross and her manner is irritating beyond words.


----------



## steveobx (Nov 8, 2011)

Totally agree with the op. She's the chair of another R4 panel game I've just heard trailered (it sounded very unfunny).
She's everywhere, like shit in a field (to paraphrase Jim Royle).
It's an astonishing career for a woman with no discernible talent. I think A A Gill agrees.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 8, 2011)

I also heard the R4 trailer and thought "wtf"?


----------



## Voley (Nov 8, 2011)

I quite like her. I think she must have a house down here somewhere as you see her in Penzance occasionally.


----------



## steveobx (Nov 8, 2011)

... and the very self important and unfunny Giles Coren. The comic genes went to his sister


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 8, 2011)

steveobx said:


> ... and the very self important and unfunny Giles Coren. The comic genes went to his sister


Oh, I hate him.  Is he Victoria Coren's brother?  I should have guessed, I suppose.  Those programmes he does with Firky Sue Perkins are utter, utter dross.  Puerile beyond belief.


----------



## gabi (Nov 8, 2011)

Who's sue perkins? 

It's Stephen 'Oh, did I mention im dyslexic/bipolar?' Fry that seems to be on every BBC site/channel I encounter


----------



## greenfield (Nov 8, 2011)

I've just had a look at the footlights alumi - it really does help your career in television if you've been to Cambdrige, doesn't it?


----------



## kabbes (Nov 8, 2011)

greenfield said:


> I've just had a look at the footlights alumi - it really does help your career in television if you've been to Cambdrige, doesn't it?


Technically, I would argue that you have to show that the cause-effect flow works the way you are implying.  To assume the argument as you have done is to risk a post hoc ergo propter hoc fallacy.

But yes, it probably does help quite a lot.


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> (Her sidekick, Mel, is on the bakery show with her).


And rarely has anyone seemed more pointlessly present.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 8, 2011)

steveobx said:


> ... and the very self important and unfunny Giles Coren. The comic genes went to his sister



Really? You think so? His restaurant reviews and columns generally are very funny, while Victoria does nothing but play poker and make poor-quality pornography.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 8, 2011)

editor said:


> And rarely has anyone seemed more pointlessly present.


It's true.  Even her well-rehearsed one-liners were pointless.


----------



## gabi (Nov 8, 2011)

is this her? never seen her on anything. except urban. with her knockers out.


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> It's true. Even her well-rehearsed one-liners were pointless.


I quite like Sue Perkins although her ubiquity is starting to irritate. Mel was completely redundant. Her only role seemed to be to fill her face with people's ingredients and stiffly utter an unfunny line or two.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 8, 2011)

gabi said:


> is this her? never seen her on anything. except urban. with her knockers out.


That's her.  I like her.  She's witty.  But as others have said, I think she may be overexposing herself.


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 8, 2011)

I thought she was excellent last night in The Choir: Military Wives


----------



## Santino (Nov 8, 2011)

I preferred her in Doctor Who


----------



## a_chap (Jun 1, 2012)

She's now on TV telling the Jubilee wanton nation what the seventies were like.

Oh for fucks sake...


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd be perfectly happy if she was on telly every day.
She's worth a thousand of most of the drooling plastic morons we get elsewhere.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jun 2, 2012)

She's very good in Count Arthur Strong's Radio Show. And she did a programme about Anne Lister, I Know My Own Heart. AL was a Victorian lesbian toff from Halifax who kept a detailed diary in code.

SP is ubiquitous, but so are many useless gits; I can't get particularly angry about her.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 3, 2012)

UrbaneFox said:


> She's very good in Count Arthur Strong's Radio Show.


 
Jesus! Don't tell me she's in that as well.


----------



## fuck seals (Jun 3, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> /snip/ ... does nothing but play poker and make poor-quality pornography.


Good lord man, you say it like it's a bad thing.   I'd marry anyone who held both of those qualities.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 3, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> Mel got married and had some babies. She recently was back on telly with sue presenting The Great British Bake Off.
> 
> True fact: when they presented Light Lunch back in 1998 Dermot O'Leary was the audience warm-up man.
> 
> Also, Mel used to go out with Graham Linehan, writer of Father Ted.


Mel Unspellable-Polish-Name does stuff on BBC 7 aka Radio 5 Extra too


----------



## Random (Jun 3, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> She's just got more time on her hands since she was banned from here is all.


What was her username? Or is this a joke or something??????!!!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 3, 2012)

Random said:


> What was her username? Or is this a joke or something??????!!!


It's a joke.


----------



## Random (Jun 3, 2012)

FFS!


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Random (Jun 3, 2012)

I am middle class


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm not.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 3, 2012)

I am intensely relaxed about Sue Perkins cropping up every fucking where on the BBC.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 3, 2012)

She's on right now!


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 3, 2012)

i love her, can't get enough of her. has anyone made the fags joke yet?


----------



## a_chap (Aug 20, 2012)

Bugger me she's back again.

As unfunny as ever on Radio four's "Dilemma".


----------



## kittyP (Aug 20, 2012)

a_chap said:


> Bugger me she's back again.
> 
> As unfunny as ever on Radio four's "Dilemma".


 
OMG man you are obsessed 

I quite like her.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I am intensely relaxed about Sue Perkins cropping up every fucking where on the BBC.


this ^^^


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 20, 2012)

I wish she was my aunty


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 20, 2012)

If I had to listen to one person delivering bad scripted lines on Radio 4 comedy programmes, it would be Sue Perkins.


----------



## Firky (Aug 20, 2012)

I am sue perkins


Apparently I looked a bit like her when I wore glasses


----------



## a_chap (Aug 20, 2012)

She? Her continual presence on the BBC has worn you all down...


----------



## zoooo (Aug 20, 2012)

I still wish she was on more.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 20, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> I wish she was my aunty


Or sister - clearly I quickly had to wean myself off having a bit of crush when I was much younger


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 20, 2012)

I met her a few weeks ago. We shared crisps. She seemed nice.


----------



## Meltingpot (Aug 20, 2012)

a_chap said:


> What special talent does she have? After all she's not exactly hilarious.


 
She's enormously articulate and fast thinking and can come up with witticisms and asides on the spur of the moment and at will. Try doing what she does and you'll know why she's in demand. I certainly couldn't do it.

(P.S. I love Just A Minute).


----------



## zoooo (Aug 20, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> I met her a few weeks ago. We shared crisps. She seemed nice.


Aw!
What kind of crisps?


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 21, 2012)

firky said:


> I am sue perkins
> 
> 
> Apparently I looked a bit like her when I wore glasses


 
I'm glad you're not my aunty tbh


----------



## kittyP (Aug 21, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Aw!
> What kind of crisps?


 
This^


----------



## a_chap (Aug 21, 2012)

Meltingpot said:


> She's enormously articulate and fast thinking


 
cf. Cocaine


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2012)

Is Great British Bake Off on tonight?


----------



## a_chap (Oct 2, 2012)

Jeesus!

I go downstairs and on TV the talentless one is hosting some sort of cooking contest in the middle of a field


----------



## marty21 (Oct 2, 2012)

a_chap said:


> Jeesus!
> 
> I go downstairs and on TV the talentless one is hosting some sort of cooking contest in the middle of a field


it is an excellent show


----------



## a_chap (Oct 2, 2012)

If it was excellent, why the angry face, eh? eh?

If it was excellent you'd watch it with a smiley face.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 2, 2012)

a_chap said:


> If it was excellent, why the angry face, eh? eh?
> 
> If it was excellent you'd watch it with a smiley face.


Sue Perkins is excellent.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 2, 2012)

Excellent at doing what, exactly?

That is apart from filling the B list rosta of low budget TV and Radio slots and being a Polly Filler in print?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 3, 2012)

She's fucking brilliant at annoying you.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 3, 2012)

a_chap said:


> cf. Cocaine


 
Yes because that always make people incredibly articulate


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 3, 2012)

She's infinitely more entertaining than Jimmy Carr for example ...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 3, 2012)

She should be the next Doctor.

Anyway, it's a bit of a problem in general, I think. The exact same faces cropping up on comedy shows. I wouldn't actually put Sue in that category, because she's not regularly in the ones I've arbitrarily selected to prove my point.

8 out of 10 cats, QI, Mock the fucking week, etc. It's the same rosta of the same faces who seem to just shuffle from one set to the next to record the next show, with one or two non-regulars thrown in so it doesn't look quite so obvious. It's all just so desperately cheap. And boring.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 3, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> She should be the next Doctor.


Oooh. One of the very few (the only?) woman I'd like as the Doctor.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 4, 2012)

Why?  There's no evidence whatsoever that she can act.  She isn't an actor!


----------



## Santino (Oct 4, 2012)

She would be shit as The Doctor.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 4, 2012)

she is lovely and would be of course brilliant at everything she does.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 4, 2012)

She'd be shit as the Doctor because the Doctor is shit.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 16, 2012)

For the love of god, I just came upstairs from the kitchen and Mrs Chap and the in-laws are watching a TV program with fucking Sue Perkins in!!

Why does she persecute me so????


----------



## Firky (Feb 11, 2013)

Some Perkins facts. Some things that you'll find in her bag:


----------



## a_chap (Feb 11, 2013)

This evening I turned on Radio 4 to listen to Just A Minute and who was on?
Sue Fucking Perkins


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 11, 2013)

Such a shame she has to smoke.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 11, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> She'd be shit as the Doctor because the Doctor is shit.


 
See that there? That's the door. Kindly avail yourself of it.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 11, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> See that there? That's the door. Kindly avail yourself of it.


 
The door to your boudoir?  - I'm on my way, sugar plum.


----------



## smorodina (Feb 11, 2013)

She was in the times magazine this weekend  
Mentioned something about happiness and serotonin, and how it's soooo random..


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 11, 2013)

I haven't heard Sue Perkins anywhere for ages recently, and it makes me sad


----------



## xenon (Feb 11, 2013)

She was on QI. Watched on Iplayer yesterday, might have been an old one.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 12, 2013)

Sue Perkins must have a truly massive bag.


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 12, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I haven't heard Sue Perkins anywhere for ages recently, and it makes me sad


 
Maybe she's been Slatteryed.*

*Every channel, 24hrs a days  for a year and then disappeared....


----------



## Santino (Feb 12, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Maybe she's been Slatteryed.*
> 
> *Every channel, 24hrs a days for a year and then disappeared....


He had very serious mental health problems.


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 12, 2013)

Santino said:


> He had very serious mental health problems.


 
Oh dear. Didn't know that.


----------



## Firky (Feb 12, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Oh dear. Didn't know that.


 
A lad I knew who was a joiner and worked around the his area was doing work on a house over the river from his. He said he saw him one day throwing all his stuff into the river and the police were called.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 12, 2013)

She has her own sitcom on soon. 
http://www.comedy.co.uk/guide/tv/heading_out/

I am rather excited, it sounds great.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 12, 2013)

zoooo said:


> She has her own sitcom on soon.


Oh good, which channel where?


----------



## zoooo (Feb 12, 2013)

BBC2, end of Feb!


----------



## Firky (Feb 26, 2013)

The One Show. Now. Wet haired and hyper.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh don't.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 26, 2013)

Terrible, appalling writing in that sitcom. Worst thing I have seen in years.


----------



## Santino (Feb 26, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Terrible, appalling writing in that sitcom. Worst thing I have seen in years.


Ooh, I was tempted to watch it in order to exercise my hate muscles. Might give it a go now.


----------



## Reno (Feb 27, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Terrible, appalling writing in that sitcom. Worst thing I have seen in years.


 
I don't mind Sue Perkins, but the sitcom sounds dire. Not coming out to you parents as an adult in 2013. You've got a laugh riot on your hands right there.


----------



## fogbat (Feb 27, 2013)

firky said:


> A lad I knew who was a joiner and worked around the his area was doing work on a house over the river from his. He said he saw him one day throwing all his stuff into the river and the police were called.


Stephen Fry did a programme about bi-polar a few years back - first time I'd seen Tony Slattery on TV in years. I think he mentioned it.


----------



## girasol (Feb 27, 2013)

Reno said:


> I don't mind Sue Perkins, but the sitcom sounds dire. Not coming out to you parents as an adult in 2013. You've got a laugh riot on your hands right there.


 
Yeah, I thought that was a failed idea right from the start. So we watched it. The weirdest thing of all is that our cat was killed a few days ago, and we were talking about cremating her, it was odd watching that storyline on tv. Especially as the cat situation was the only one that was vaguely amusing.

edit: I actually think she is likeable, generally speaking, but not sure I liked her much last night.


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 27, 2013)

I didnt' find it tooooooo bad; there were a few 'quirky' ** moments such as a dog owner wearing a funnel instead of the dog but it was a bit laboured at times.  And it really, really annoys me when people think they must aid/convince/bully a person into coming out.

Aaaaanyway; it was not as bad as that dirge called Being Eileen that was on the night before.  Anyone see that?


----------



## Favelado (Feb 27, 2013)

I made two of my friends go in the audience with me on Light Lunch and announce their secret adolescent engagement to the world. A few weeks later I saw Mel and Sue together in Tower Records in Camden. I'd been in the pub all afternoon and was quite hammered. I tried to explain that "I've been on your show". They looked very puzzled but were polite.


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 27, 2013)

Oooh; and I did find the homeopathy lady naming her dog Mosley funny.

ETA: Another Oooh; I wonder whether the writers knew of Hitler's fondness of homeopathy and dogs?


----------



## kabbes (Feb 27, 2013)

Mosely was the cat, not a dog.


----------



## mrsfran (Feb 27, 2013)

Favelado said:


> I made two of my friends go in the audience with me on Light Lunch and announce their secret adolescent engagement to the world. A few weeks later I saw Mel and Sue together in Tower Records in Camden. I'd been in the pub all afternoon and was quite hammered. I tried to explain that "I've been on your show". They looked very puzzled but were polite.


 
Did your friends get married?


----------



## scifisam (Feb 27, 2013)

Reno said:


> I don't mind Sue Perkins, but the sitcom sounds dire. Not coming out to you parents as an adult in 2013. You've got a laugh riot on your hands right there.



I don't suppose the family are supposed to be really religious, or something? Because otherwise I agree, it's a daft premise for a whole series.


----------



## Favelado (Feb 27, 2013)

mrsfran said:


> Did your friends get married?


 
Yes. Then divorced.


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 27, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Mosely was the cat, not a dog.


 
I know; couldn't be bothered to correct it.  ... and I was sure one of you would .... 



scifisam said:


> I don't suppose the family are supposed to be really religious, or something? Because otherwise I agree, it's a daft premise for a whole series.


 
 Did you pick up on the mother asking: "What do *they* do?" as if not quite sure?  And turning to the father while ennunciating 'he' after SP had referred to a he?  It's is going to be a 'Who knew?' / We all knew thaaaaat!' denouement, isn't it?


----------



## kabbes (Feb 27, 2013)

The whole thing (or rather 20 minutes of the whole thing as we couldn't cope with watching the whole thing) was so terribly, terribly dire.  She has no idea how to write a joke -- every comedic moment either has one line too many or one line too few or a superfluous character that fucks it up or, failing all that, a terrible gurning at the camera.  There was no plotline at all -- a sitcom needs a sit to form the com; even the famously "about nothing" Seinfeld actually had some kind of hook in an episode that kept it humming.  It was just a sequence of poorly written disconnected irritations.


----------



## scifisam (Feb 27, 2013)

Reno said:


> I don't mind Sue Perkins, but the sitcom sounds dire. Not coming out to you parents as an adult in 2013. You've got a laugh riot on your hands right there.



Slattery is in a Sunday night drama type programme with Stephen Fry, Kingdom, where he plays an old country bumpkin who's a bit mad and very intellectually-challenged. Not sure if that's a step up from being genuinely mad or not.


----------



## thedockerslad (Mar 1, 2013)

Don't these 'celebrities' have contracts with TV channels? Or was all that rubbish stopped after the Ross/Manuel scandal


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Mar 1, 2013)

scifisam said:


> Slattery is in a Sunday night drama type programme with Stephen Fry, Kingdom, where he plays an old country bumpkin who's a bit mad and very intellectually-challenged. Not sure if that's a step up from being genuinely mad or not.


 
I'm really sorry to hear that Slattery has mental health problems.


----------



## Reno (Mar 3, 2013)

thedockerslad said:


> Don't these 'celebrities' have contracts with TV channels? Or was all that rubbish stopped after the Ross/Manuel scandal


Presenters and performers with an ongoing programme don't have contracts for being 'celebrities', they have contracts for being employees, like anyone else with a regular job. And why would the "Ross/Manuel scandal" change that ?


----------



## thedockerslad (Mar 3, 2013)

Reno said:


> Presenters and performers with an ongoing programme don't have contracts for being 'celebrities', they have contacts for being employees, like anyone else with a regular job. And why would the "Ross/Manuel scandal" change that ?


 
Oh right I was thinking they had a contract with, for example, the BBC for lets say 2 years , and within that time the BBC could slot them into any programme to get their money's worth out of them.


----------



## Reno (Mar 3, 2013)

thedockerslad said:


> Oh right I was thinking they had a contract with, for example, the BBC for lets say 2 years , and within that time the BBC could slot them into any programme to get their money's worth out of them.


 
Nope, that's not how it works. They can however take other work if their contract allows for that.


----------



## axzed (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi all, I dislike her so much I searched for validation.
Recently I have seen her actually being quite witty but usually she is a motor mouth revelling in her verbal delivery tagging on to a witty comment made by others.
She ain't creating humour, just parasitical.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 4, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I haven't heard Sue Perkins anywhere for ages recently, and it makes me sad


Still this


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 4, 2014)

In the meantime :-


----------



## Santino (Jan 7, 2014)

Is that sitcom of hers getting a second series?


----------



## kabbes (Jan 7, 2014)

Lordy, I'd forgotten about the existence of that.  It was possibly the worst sit-com ever made not shown on ITV.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 7, 2014)

kabbes said:


> Lordy, I'd forgotten about the existence of that.  It was possibly the worst sit-com ever made not shown on ITV.



Worse than The Persuasionists?


----------



## zoooo (Jan 7, 2014)

I just read that she has a new TV show coming up. Something like a food quiz?
But no Mel. *sadface*


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 7, 2014)

I always held it against Mel and Sue that they didn't invite Kim to join them after the other Mel sadly passed away.


----------



## Santino (Jan 7, 2014)

zoooo said:


> I just read that she has a new TV show coming up. Something like a food quiz?
> But no Mel. *sadface*


Let's hope it's as good as 'A Question of Taste' hosted by Kirsty Wark.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 4, 2014)

Just cooking my dinner and who the fuck should pop up on Radio 4? 

She was hosting a radio show which I guess was supposed to be a comedy panel show of some sort. Suffice to say I struggled to finish cooking because I was laughing _so_ hard. No, I mean really it was just hilarious. Of course it wasn't.


----------



## a_chap (Feb 10, 2020)

Oh crap. Have just turned the radio on and she's got another tediously unfunny radio show  









						BBC Radio 4 - Nature Table
					

Sue Perkins hosts a comedy 'Show & Tell' series celebrating the natural world.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## UrbaneFox (Feb 11, 2020)

I had hoped that she was suffering from severe burn out, but no...


----------



## Winot (Feb 11, 2020)

a_chap said:


> Oh crap. Have just turned the radio on and she's got another tediously unfunny radio show
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why is a_chap always on my internet talking about Sue Perkins


----------



## a_chap (Feb 11, 2020)

Balance.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 12, 2020)

I thought she was very brave talking about her brain tumor and how it's affected her life.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 16, 2020)

She is on R4 again right now …… 

Might be a repeat, but all the same ..


----------



## a_chap (Jul 21, 2021)

Of all the talent that's appeared on the show, all those people who could have done the job, guess who the BBC picked...










						Sue Perkins announced as new host of Just A Minute
					

The comedian and broadcaster follows in the footsteps of the late Nicholas Parsons.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				







[shakes fist at the sky]


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 21, 2021)

Saw some travel prog about her finding the source of the Ganges. She came across as quite rude to any of the locals she encountered. I got the impression everything is about her, and anyone else is regarded as just a temporary accessory to her interesting life. But in fairness maybe it was just a shit telly program.


----------



## Santino (Jul 21, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Saw some travel prog about her finding the source of the Ganges. She came across as quite rude to any of the locals she encountered. I got the impression everything is about her, and anyone else is regarded as just a temporary accessory to her interesting life. But in fairness maybe it was just a shit telly program.


Why not both?


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 21, 2021)

wiskey said:


> I thought she was very brave talking about her brain tumor and how it's affected her life.



I didn't. I think running into a burning building to save a life is brave. I think confronting a person who has abused you is brave. I even think, in certain scenarios, coming out about your gender, sexuality, or psychiatric diagnosis, can be brave.

I don't think telling people you have a physical condition that has no stigma attached to it, in an era when the public loves to hear about such stuff from celebs and loves celebs who give it to them, and then describing bad behaviours you indulged in that hurt people as being all down to that non-stigmatised physical condition, is particularly brave.

But maybe that's just me. I do know quite a lot of astonishingly brave people so maybe I've gotten used to setting the bar quite high. My own mate has been living with a cancerous brain tumour for three years, and is brave, but not just cos she told me she has a brain tumour. There are other reasons that mate counts as brave, to me.

Also, Perkins ain't funny, unlike my mate, and is irritating, unlike my mate.


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 21, 2021)

Santino said:


> Why not both?



I was trying to be charitable. I suppose if you’re expected to be constantly living in a state of instant wittiness, when they take you out of the radio studio and put you on an Indian mountain with hypoxia and a hermit, you might just come out with some disparaging jokes and complain unreasonably about your shoes or whatever.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Saw some travel prog about her finding the source of the Ganges. She came across as quite rude to any of the locals she encountered. I got the impression everything is about her, and anyone else is regarded as just a temporary accessory to her interesting life. But in fairness maybe it was just a shit telly program.


Nowhere near as rude and obnoxious as jack dee was in siberia


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2021)

a_chap said:


> This evening I turned on Radio 4 to listen to Just A Minute and who was on?
> Sue Fucking Perkins


Oh dear ! Will you continue listening now she chairs the show ?


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 21, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Saw some travel prog about her finding the source of the Ganges. She came across as quite rude to any of the locals she encountered. I got the impression everything is about her, and anyone else is regarded as just a temporary accessory to her interesting life. But in fairness maybe it was just a shit telly program.



No, she's really like this. I watched her Mekong programmes where she was surprisingly good then read her book covering the same thing and there must have been a lot of outtakes from TV because she was constantly moaning in the book about funny foreigners and their foreign ways - unless there was a baby to coo over or a child she wanted to save. She was incredibly up her own arse. The last chapter is about the delights of her home and taking a shower.

It must be quite easy to get published writing any old shite yes?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 21, 2021)

Giles Coren has sunk even lower in my estimation.


----------



## Santino (Jul 21, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Giles Coren has sunk even lower in my estimation.


Did you have to invent a new notation to describe this?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 21, 2021)

Santino said:


> Did you have to invent a new notation to describe this?


Yes. The contra bass clef.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 21, 2021)

There might be some shows with a fit to Sue Perkins's personality, I do think she is on the screen too much, perhaps she fits some desirable demographic, I certainly don't find her funny.  Potentially amusing at most.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 21, 2021)

a_chap said:


> Of all the talent that's appeared on the show, all those people who could have done the job, guess who the BBC picked...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good choice. 

I get why people find her irritating, but * checks thread * I still, 11 years later, stand by what I said in 2010 that she's really good on JAM.


----------



## pbsmooth (Jul 21, 2021)

What about the other one? Mel. She has a new programme on Dave which is on before Taskmaster... Which she is on.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 21, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Oh dear ! Will you continue listening now she chairs the show ?



I'm looking for a podcast where some kind soul has edited her out...




littlebabyjesus said:


> Good choice.
> 
> I get why people find her irritating, but * checks thread * I still, 11 years later, stand by what I said in 2010 that she's really good on JAM.



She's fine on JAM. As a contestant. As an _occasional_ contestant.


----------



## shambler (Aug 2, 2021)

I like Sue Perkins. She doesn't seem to be as 'in everything' as Romesh Ranganathan about a year ago. That was some seriously unprecendented shit. Even got his mum in on half of it. 

Fair play to them both. I wish I had their agent (and talent)


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 2, 2021)

When I was in hospital recovering from a burst appendix op on morphine , I asked the ward assistant to put the TV on and Sue Perkins was in the TV . I spent the night in and out of dreams in which she annoyingly appeared either making cheesy jokes or trying to be earnest. I’ve refused to watch anything with her in after that


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 13, 2022)

I have realised that I've always assumed she is shit due to her only getting a foot in at the BBC by virtue of her being the daughter of former Radio 4 news reader Brian Perkins. However I have no evidence of this other than a shared surname.


----------



## not henry (Mar 13, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> I have realised that I've always assumed she is shit due to her only getting a foot in at the BBC by virtue of her being the daughter of former Radio 4 news reader Brian Perkins. However I have no evidence of this other than a shared surname.


That B. Perkins is actually Bert Perkins


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 13, 2022)

I was the same with Ann and Robert Robinson  - also not related ...


----------

